# Care to critique my position?



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

***Shoot, I just realized that there is a critiquing section of the forum. Could someone please move this thread to that area? Thanks!***

Hey guys!

I've recently taken up jumping once again; I used to do it before (a good 3-5ish years ago). This is my first time doing it with my horse, Faith. She is such a saint! She's been doing it for a while but we're still green at this. She has yet to refuse a jump (knock on wood). 

So these were taken today. Firstly, I noticed that I need to tighten up my reins (I've always had a issue with that); secondly, I feel like my arms can go down a little ways; thirdly, heels can go down more.

Please critique!


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Overall, you have an acceptable position for this level. Good for you for getting back into jumping! Faith is very cute, by the way. Okay, here's what I notice:
You're right about the fact that you need to shorten your reins. For jumps this height, reins with a slight contact are good. Make sure you're giving your horse a release, so you don't hit her in the mouth. I like that you're not jumping ahead or laying on your horse's neck, but try to bring your shoulders back so your back is completely straight. Yes, your heels can go down a bit to secure your lower body, but not much. They're not half bad right now.

Cute pair! I wish you luck in the future!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

Good seat! Your lower leg seems okay to me, a lot of jumpers find that their leg slides back slightly which is acceptable. The only thing that stands out is your shoulder position. One thing that's important to work on it keeping your back straightish and making sure your shoulders are back so in case your horse shies/trips you won't go flying-- you'll maintain your position better.
Heels down, toes up is always a nice mantra for anyone  Just make sure your toes don't slide forward!

Aside from all that, I like your position. You seem to already know what you need to work on, and I would trust my instincts if I were you.

Lastly, Faith is adorable. I have a soft spot for greys


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot you two!


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

i would second that if you shorten your reins to make sure to give her a release, in the first two pics your hands look far back so if you shortened your reins you might bump her on the mouth... 100% shoulders back is the first thing i noticed in the photo (boobs to jesus, is my mantra). and I agree your heels aren't half bad.. I'm surprised you mentioned them.

and of course, most importantly - I triple agree your horse is adorable.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Well we can all establish that your horse is adorable, because I am going to fourth that motion  

I really wish we had a video, but from what I can see, I agree that you are doing well for this level. The only thing I would really like to see would be bringing your shoulders back a touch more, and keeping that back nice and flat while still giving an appropriate release. Good Job!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I have some more recent photos if you would like to see them:

Photography (C) Yeager-Farms Photography

























*Edit: This was actually our first jumping class. We didn't place because I messed up the course. I went over the 5th jump and I felt like I messed something up (when in fact I didn't). I ended up in a panic and went over the 7th jump instead, haha. I have a video that I will try to upload as soon as possible.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice!
Hm, minor question I just noticed. Your mare seems to pin her ears every time she jumps. Is there a reason for that that you know of?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Well now that you mention it, I do see it as well. I don't believe she is in pain or discomfort. I would know because she isn't shy about showing me pain and I can usually tell if she is off. 

What I think, is that she's pinning her ears because she's being 'resistant' (if you would want to say). She's willing to jump, do a course, etc. but let me tell you that she is one *LAZY* horse. She has a tendency to pin her ears when she has to work. She does it, and she does it well. But if she had her way, she would be sitting in the pasture eating hay and grass all day long all while not lifting a muscle. 

In these pictures, she's pinning her ears (not as much as in the jumping pics). 

(All photography is (C) Yeager-Farms Photography)






















But we enjoy walking...








And we have our 'happy' moments...








But in all she does her job and doesn't show signs of pain. Next time I jump her I will look out for other sings if possible. Just for the record, saddle fits her and I haven't had an issue with that (as well as teeth).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

are those photos that you have purchased, or proofs? sorry, but we do not allow proofs, as it is an infringement on a photographer's livelihood to post his /her photos without having paid for them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what class is this? I do not recognize the 'costume'?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I have permission from the photographer to post the pictures as long as the watermark is visible.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

And that is Saddle Seat.  Sorry for double post as I am on my phone.


----------

